# nremt scoring



## sstatler (Mar 15, 2012)

my previous instructor informed me that to pass nremt you must be above 70%, and anything below will fail you.  i read somewhere that through the cat system...your test can be longer or shorter depending on if you are getting the difficult or easy questions right...so if you surpass 70% you can still be there answering more questions.

Is this correct?  I know that level of difficuly of questions increases as you answer things correctly but I thought once you hit the passing score...you were done and it would shut off, whether you pass at question 70 or other...is that incorrect...am i reading or understanding incorrectly?  Can anyone give other guidance on how scoring works to PASS.


----------



## caliboosted (Mar 16, 2012)

Check out this link. It does the absolute best job of breaking it down into basic concepts to understand. Best Ive found on the web so far.

http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php


----------

